# Canon 100mm macro or equivilant?



## lpayne3 (Dec 11, 2012)

What other lens will be as good as a canon 100mm macro, I would like to take some up close photos and also want the blurred background on other photos.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Dec 12, 2012)

For macro your options are

1. A true macro lens

2. Extension Tubes

3. Macro filters

There is nothing equivilant to a true macro lens when it comes to quality, but the other two options are much, much cheaper. Canon makes two versions of the 100mm macro. They have the Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM ($400ish) and the Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM ($900ish). The L version offers IS and much better durability, but the quality is only slightly better on the L version. If you plan on shooting in harsh environments, go with the L, otherwise the other version should be fine.

Canon also offers a EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM for cropped sensor models. I have no experience with this lens, but all three are true 1:1 macro lenses so they'll all give you the same magnification. For the same magnification the 100mm will allow you to be a little farther back from the subject to allow more room for lighting and such.

If you decide to go with something other than a lens, extension tubes are the way to go. They have MUCH better image quality than the Macro filters (magnifying glasses that screw onto the front of the lens), and they're dirt cheap, and can be used on any lens.


----------



## 07Vios (Dec 20, 2012)

Also depends on what you are going to shoot. If you're shooting anything alive, a 100mm f2.8 would be the way to go (as you'll be farther away and be less likely to scare the critter away), as it can double as a medium telephoto lens as well as a portrait lens. Beware of shorter focal lengths as you might cast a shadow over your subject.


----------

